# Just when U thought U new all the text abbreviations! (rude)



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

(_!_) regular arse

(__!__) fat arse

(!) tight arse

(_*_) sore arse

(_o_) well used arse

(e=mc2) smart arse

and my favourite for those you really want to tell it too.

(_X_) kiss my arse

curlyboy

ps : sorry to those it offends, but I did say it was rude.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Silly Arse!!!!!!!! love it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Flyingpig


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm offended on behalf of all PC arses.

tony


----------

